# Orchestral Percussion Library Suggestions?



## Zoot_Rollo (Jan 27, 2018)

Have my eye on the VSL Full (non-Synchron).

Anything else worth looking at?

thanks


----------



## holywilly (Jan 27, 2018)

EW’s Hollywood percussion and NI’s symphony series percussion’s are my favorite orchestral percussion libraries. 

However, I have VSL SE percussion, the mallets are my favorite. The single drums patch contains multiple instruments which I prefer each drum instrument has its own patch, for better mixing purpose.


----------



## holywilly (Jan 27, 2018)

Diamond of course, it has close mic and the sound is quite dry. Also NI’s percussion is also worth to look at.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jan 27, 2018)

EW Diamond is quite good. They seem to have a knack for percussion. Even the older EW Symphonic Library Perscussion is very good. The OrchestralTools timpani are excellent. I've got every VSL percussion library, but I don't use them often. I particularly don't like VSL cymbals. I do like the original VSL Celesta and xylophone. Still trying to warm up to the new Synchron percussion library, but it's not sending me into orbit (it's possible I'm not using it as well as I could be, though). Some of the other OrchestralTools percussion samples are good, but some tend to be on the brash side. And, they're not tightly edited on the beginning of hits, so you have to work to put things in the pocket (if what you're working on requires that).


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jan 27, 2018)

If you're looking for a bit dryer, you might try our *Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion* which was recorded in a smaller hall. The close mics are quite dry indeed!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jan 27, 2018)

hodshonf said:


> Rhapsody looks excellent too.
> 
> i like the non-epic aspect as an option.
> 
> ...



Percussion libraries are interesting. You'd think that they'd be more straightforward than, say, a string library. A lot of things are just being hit. But they are SO different. I have a lot of libraries, and sometimes I think to myself I should be spreading things around and using more of them to get a wider assortment of sounds on different pieces. But the truth is, some things just sound a LOT better, and they become the go-to samples for me. Then, it's hard to break out of that.

As I mentioned about, there's still lots of great stuff in the early EW Symphonic Percussion Library. The gongs in that library are great. All the cymbals are great. A lot of other things, too. The various snare drums, to me, are extremely useable in a contextual way. Snares in a lot of other libraries are too brash and harsh for a lot of things (but if you're looking for something aggressive, they're great).

OTOH, the SonicCouture Marimba and Vibraphone have them ALL beat (unless you want something more contextual sampled from a distance). Xylophone is a tricky one. Some just don't sound like what they're supposed to sound like. I like OrchestralTools and VSL for that instrument (but the original VSL xylophone and not the Synchron one). 

If you were just buying one library, though, I think you'd be in good shape with either of the EW ones. IMO, percussion is one of their stronger suits. And, the different mic positions will give you all the flexibility you need. The close position is as dry as I'd ever want things.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 28, 2018)

hodshonf said:


> well, that does it.
> 
> East West is having a NAMM special, Full Diamond Hollywood Orchestra on a 7200 usb 3 drive for $499 plus next day shipping.
> 
> ...



EW Hollywood percussion Diamond - 199 USD
1 TB, 7200 rpm, USB 3.0 Hard drive - 80 USD or so

Total - 279 USD.

Why do you want to spend 499?

Also, can anyone do a comparison of NI Symphony percussion and EW Percussion? Seems like NI should have the edge with advancements in recording techniques (although it seems to have fewer instruments)....


----------



## axb312 (Jan 28, 2018)

hodshonf said:


> Yes, this goes beyond my original post about percussion options.
> 
> But I was also looking for a winds package and something to augment my VSL Full lineup.
> 
> I was looking at Chris Hein Winds - then i saw this deal and decided to keep it simple for now.



My bad...didn't see that the deal was for the entire orchestra.

Honestly, based on the demos I've seen so far, not a fan of the EWQL sound for other instruments. Percussion sounds OK.

I think it's worth it to split costs and buy the libraries separately. Bit of a pain to mix them, sure, but the sound should make it worth it...


----------



## sazema (Jan 28, 2018)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/percussion-library-for-action-thriller-scoring.68308/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/favorite-auxiliary-percussion-library.67851/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/favorite-action-percussion.67760/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/good-percussion-library-for-100.67675/
https://vi-control.net/community/th...symphony-percussion-essentials-timpani.67667/
https://vi-control.net/community/th...sion-or-rhapsody-orchestral-percussion.67634/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/your-favorite-orchestral-percussion-library.67137/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ni-symphonic-percussion-user-demo.66451/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-synchron-percussion-single-instruments.66383/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/percussion-question.66192/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/percussion-libraries-like-ape.65148/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/drums-and-percussion.64479/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ni-symphony-percussion.64445/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/percussion-libraries.64118/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/berlin-percussion-or-vsl-synchron-percussion.62200/

... and so on


----------



## markleake (Jan 28, 2018)

Hmm... not sure anyone could read all those threads.

Basically for orchestral percussion, the best options are EW Hollywood, NI's new library, Berlin, CineSamples, VSL, Spitfire (the orchestral percussion and Ricotti Mallets if you want dry mallets) and ISW Rhapsody. Some of these are a lot wetter than others.

Of these, the EW and CineSamples options are often put forward as technically the best. And Spitfire are probably the best option for a naturally wet hall sound.


----------



## g.c. (Jan 28, 2018)

There is an old Kontakt library on Big Fish Audio titled "London Orchestral Percussion"
It's a relativly dry library. I have the Snare-Bass Drum module (you buy them as individual modules). I have come to like these more then my VSL, Rhapsody, et al. There's just something thick, solid and alive, for me, about them.
And the price is very good.
They can also be retuned and otherwise enhanced (like adding more Velocity layers to them) in Kontakt.
g.c.


----------



## dariusofwest (Jan 29, 2018)

g.c. said:


> There is an old Kontakt library on Big Fish Audio titled "London Orchestral Percussion"
> It's a relativly dry library. I have the Snare-Bass Drum module (you buy them as individual modules). I have come to like these more then my VSL, Rhapsody, et al. There's just something thick, solid and alive, for me, about them.
> And the price is very good.
> They can also be retuned and otherwise enhanced (like adding more Velocity layers to them) in Kontakt.
> g.c.



Yeah, I use the Glockenspiel from London Orchestral Percussion all the time. ^_^ Never really used the snares though


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 30, 2018)

I swear by Spitfire Percussion Redux (Joby Burgess). Good natural sound, good price for it, as far as I see, many use it to great success.


----------

